# Just bought a GoPro Hero 4



## Ameriscot (Jun 25, 2016)

Anybody else have one?  The uses I have in mind are strapping it to my bicycle helmet and setting it to time lapse so it's not a video of one very long bike ride.  Also will use it for snorkeling since it's waterproof.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 25, 2016)

Congrats.  I'm not sure what it is but glad you are happy with it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2016)

Sounds good Ameriscot, I see a lot of bikers around here with those on their helmets.  Would love to see some videos from it, snorkeling would be awesome!  I did some snorkeling in Hawaii and it was amazing!


----------



## ossian (Jun 26, 2016)

Not got one but have thought about it. Good for catching the idiots who almost kill you while cycling.  I hope you enjoy watching the movies you make.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2016)

[h=1]GoPro Hero 4 Tips[/h]


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks all!  Looking forward to actually being able to use it when I get home and get on my bike.


----------

